# Router collet replacement



## raybo (Nov 10, 2007)

I need to replace the collet on my ancient 3.2 amp Stanley Tool "Handyman" router. The model number is 039A. The existing collett has seized a 1\4 inch straight bit and refuses to release it. Any advice on where to get a replacement collett. Thank you. Raybo.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi raybo

That maybe a hard items to find 

Try this get your heat gun out or hair dryer out and put some heat on the nut..
Then put the bit in some cold water but just the bit...then tap the bit out...use your cloves the nut must be HOT .... 

Then WD40 the nut and clean it out with some steel wool...
Wood pitch can build up and lock the bit in place...

hope this helps


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Raybo. Good luck with your collet.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Welcome Raybo to the forum!

corey


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Rabo -
I'm not familiar with that particular router, but have "been there" with that problem. Be sure that the collet is not missing a snap ring. I had a Craftsman router with a collet like that. After I replaced the snap ring and then loosened the collet, the bit fell out easily. Good luck !
Roger 
(Roefa)


----------



## raybo (Nov 10, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi raybo
> 
> That maybe a hard items to find
> 
> ...


 Thank you for your reply. I like the bunch of polite, helpful, and warm replies that I received. I like this group already. Raybo.


----------



## raybo (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. I like the bunch of polite, helpful, and warm replies that I received. I like this group already. Raybo.


----------



## raybo (Nov 10, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. I like the bunch of polite, helpful, and warm replies that I received. I like this group already. I hope to use it more in the future, as I am building a router table designed by the "Router Lady" Carol reed" and it is coming along nicely. Raybo.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Raybo , you'er welcome for my small part.. 

That will be a neat table, post a snapshot or two when you get it done..


http://www.shoptours.org/shop_tours/files/carol-reed.html

http://www.woodcentral.com/shots/shot347.shtml

Some of the links work and some are dead, but some neat jigs. ▼
http://justwoodworking.com/links/jigs.php


=================



raybo said:


> Thank you for your reply. I like the bunch of polite, helpful, and warm replies that I received. I like this group already. I hope to use it more in the future, as I am building a router table designed by the "Router Lady" Carol reed" and it is coming along nicely. Raybo.


----------

